# فيديو مشاريع هندسية عملاقة



## إسلام علي (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مكتبة من أفلام الفيديو للمشاريع الهندسية الشهيرة و الكبيرة
م ن ق و ل
Sears Tower






For 20 years, the Sears Tower held the record for the world’s tallest building. Completed in 1973, the 110 stories high building is almost half a kilometer tall. And it still holds the record for having the world’s highest antenna. John Zils, structural engineer and designer of this mega-structure shares some of the secrets about the tower. And get a behind-the-scenes look at some of the various systems and controls that are vital to the building, like security monitoring, the elevators, and the water and power distribution to the various levels, and even the machines that cleans the windows​

Part.01
Part.02
Part.03
Part.04​Password
Inspired

Golden Gate Bridge 




 


  In 1906, an earthquake of magnitude 7.9 rocked San 
Francisco. An earthquake of similar or greater proportions is expected 
to occur in San Francisco again, and soon. The episode takes a look at 
the efforts that are being made to retrofit and strengthen America’s 
most recognized bridge, the Golden Gate Bridge, before the next big 
earthquake happens. It also gives a brief history about the construction 
of the suspension bridge, and the people who were involved in its 
construction​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 



Port Of Rotterdam 





 




 


  The Port of Rotterdam is a marine freeway and one of the 
busiest ports. And on this particular day, the Harbour Control's skills 
and machines are put to the test when three most challenging ships in 
the world: 'The Berge Star', 'The Savana Express' and 'The Mighty 
Servant III', respectively known as 'The Mega Deep', 'The Mega Wide' and 
'The Mega Tall' are received.​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 







 




 




 


  The Oresund, spanning 10 miles in length, is the longest 
bridge in the world. The bridge links countries Denmark and Sweden, and 
Megastructures chronicles the history in it's design and construction​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04

Itaipu Dam 




 




  In the Paranل River of South America, lies the Itaipْ Dam. 
Costing 20 billion dollars, the Itaipْ Dam is the world's largest and 
most powerful hydroelectric power plant. It is a representation of the 
efforts and accomplishment of two countries, Brazil and Paraguay. The 
episode examines the efforts undertaken and the sacrifices made to 
construct the dam, including how the largest diversion channel was 
constructed to divert water from the world’s 7th largest river away from 
the main construction site.​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 part.03
 Part.04​ 








 




 


  The Rio-Antirio bridge is a cable-stayed bridge near Patra 
on the Peloponnese, linking the towns of Rio and Antirrio on the western 
mainland Greece, thus connecting with the rest of Europe. 
The bridge dramatically improves access to and from the Peloponnese, 
which could previously be reached only by ferry or via the isthmus of 
Corinth at its extreme east end. It has a length of 2252 m (2882 m 
including the access bridges); as it consists entirely of five 
cable-stayed spans and four pylons, and it is one of the world's longest 
cable-stayed suspended decks. Its width is 28 meters -- it has two 
vehicle lanes per direction, an emergency lane and a pedestrian walkway.​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 

Hoover Dam 




 


​ 




 


  Throughout human history, mankind has built monuments to 
its ingenuity and skill. In Egypt it was the Pyramids. Rome, built the 
Colosseum. The Greeks built the Acropolis. The great cathedrals of 
Europe raised the skills of their builders to unequalled heights, 
creating awe inspiring structures. In the Americas, the cliff dwellings 
of Mesa Verde and the high mountain city of Machu Pichu speak to the 
skill and ingenuity of their builders. In the modern era, it's buildings 
that reach near half a mile into the sky, bridges that stretch enormous 
distances in a single span, and machines that extend mankind's reach far 
into space. One monument that must surely be counted among the great 
achievements of mankind is Hoover Dam.​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 







 


  An enormous project is underway in the Arabian Gulf that 
will change the face of the coastline. It is so vast that it can be seen 
from space. Palm Jumeirah, one of the most audacious engineering 
projects the world has ever seen, is an artificial island in the shape 
of a massive palm tree. A breathtaking megastructure and an ambitious 
engineering feat, Palm Jumeirah is part of an even bigger plan to 
transform Dubai into one of the world's premiere tourist destinations. 
But with only a few years to create this paradise island, it's a race 
against time. Besides the construction of the island, there is also the 
challenge of building a small city, including 4,500 luxury houses and 
apartments, 29 hotels, miles of roads, and all the utilities required by 
the thousands of people who will be living on and using this island 
including water, electricity, gas and sewage. The project is due for 
completion in 2008 - are they on course to meet their deadline? And what 
other megastructures has the Sheikh planned for Dubai?​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04
 Part.05

Millau Bridge 




 




 




 


  It is the world’s tallest bridge, at 343 m tall at its 
highest pillar, the Millau Viaduct in Southern France is almost a third 
taller than any other bridge in the world. A freeway in the sky, the 
bridge crosses the river Tarn in France and can save travelers almost an 
hour of travel between France and the Mediterranean. It also removes the 
traffic congestion once faced in the town of Millau. The episode 
documents the difficulties that the crew had to faced, and the 
challenging processes that were used in its construction. The 
documentary contains a few words from the mayor of Millau, Jacques 
Godfrain, the bridge architect, Norman Foster, and designer, Michel 
Virlogeux​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04
 Part.05​ 


  pass: Inspired​ 






 


  Located near Johannesburg, South Africa, the Tau Tona is a 
gold mine. The Tau Tona is the main economic life blood of Johannesburg, 
supplying half the world’s gold needs. It is the deepest and largest 
working mine in the world. Its main shaft is 3.6 km deep and consists of 
800 km of tunneling. This episode gives viewers a tour of the dynamic 
systems involved in maintaining a working environment deep in the earth. 
It also provides a glimpse of what life as a mine worker is like in Tau 
Tona. Risking heat exhaustion, and with 10 earthquakes a day, the miners 
work through narrow tunnels to extract gold from a 25 cm thick gold vein​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 


  pass: Inspired

Mega Plane -
 Air Force Transport 




 


  The episode profiles the C-5 Galaxy, one of the largest 
aircrafts in the world, and the operations of the crew of the 
mega-plane. The episode includes a look at how the C-5 Galaxy transports 
millitary equipment over to the troops in Iraq from America's Dover Air 
Force Base​ 


  part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 


  pass: Inspired​ 










 




 





  It is the largest passenger plane ever built and it is a 12 
billion dollar investment. The episode documents the history of the 
Airbus A380, from its design concept, its interior features, the 
precision manufacturing, the logistics, the final assembly and its final 
maiden flight​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04​ 


  pass: Inspired




 




 




 


  Steel is one of the strongest materials on earth. It has 
altered civilisations and changed the course of history. From the 
soaring skylines in a vast metropolis to dinner tables across the world 
and razor sharp tools responsible for medical miracles: steel has helped 
sculpt life as we know it. Come face to face with this alloy's 
marvellous simplicity and the grand and innovative structures it has 
given birth to, such as the Brooklyn Bridge and Empire State Building.​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04
 Part.05
 Part.06​ 


 


  A look at the construction of the world's tallest hotel, 
the Burj Al-Arab off the coast of Dubai. Rising 321 metres from an 
artificial island in the Arabian Gulf, this sail-like structure boasts 
numerous technical innovations, including the largest fabric wall and 
atrium in the world, and a 'floating' restaurant. First envisioned by 
Dubai's crown prince, the project was entrusted to an inexperienced firm 
of British architects​ 


  Part.01
 Part.02
 Part.03
 Part.04
 Part.05​ 

​


----------



## anass81 (16 يناير 2009)

جميل جدا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زاد أحمد (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا يا أخ على الافلام الوثائقية القيمة , لكن هل التعليق اللغة العربية أم الانجليزية وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## Eng_M1986 (16 يناير 2009)

بجد مش عارف اوفيك حقك فى الشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
وهذا رابط به مجموعة أخرى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96689.html


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ويستحق التقيم


----------



## refaey (17 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 يناير 2009)

ابداع هندسي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نوارة (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 يناير 2009)

عمل جبار ورائع


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يناير 2009)

هههههه جزاكم الله خيراً
فعلاُ عمل جبار و رائع كما قال زميلي الأخير
لكن مش أنا اللي عملته هههههههه 
مشكورين ودمت بخير


----------



## حمزهههههه (17 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جيد جدا ويستحق كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## حارث ابو كالي (23 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تساعدوني كيف احمل الافلام 
الهندسية من منتداكم


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2009)

حارث ابو كالي قال:


> ممكن تساعدوني كيف احمل الافلام
> الهندسية من منتداكم



السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم , للتحميل , اضغط على الكلمة part01 , وسوف تفتح لك صفحة جديدة فيها رابط تحميل الملف


----------



## kehh (23 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا اكمال معروفك ..اريد كلمة السر لPort Of Rotterdam


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2009)

kehh قال:


> ارجوا اكمال معروفك ..اريد كلمة السر لPort Of Rotterdam



السلام عليكم

جرب هذه

[FONT=&quot]Inspired[/FONT]


----------



## kehh (23 أبريل 2009)

جربتها وما نفعت ارجوا المساعده


----------



## مسلم (23 أبريل 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## ام اسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى :14:.ولكنى اريد ان اطلب المساعدة حتى اتمكن من كتابة سيرتى الذاتية باللغة الانجليزية (cv)ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fki bassem (2 مايو 2009)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
*


----------



## gmtja (3 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:77:


----------



## mamdouh.1 (28 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود.....واتمنى وان يتم تهيئة روابط اخرى لهذة الموضوعات الشيقة ...ولتكن تورنت .....حيث ان العديد مننا لا يملك حساب فى الرابد شير ....ومن ثم فان التحميل منة غاية فى البطىء.....ولكم وافر الامتنان


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك جزيلا 
وياريت لو فيه أفلام لانشاء محطات مترو وأنفاق أرضية وياسلام لو فيلم عن انشاء رج دبي اطول برج ف العالم ​


----------



## rami abboud (4 يونيو 2009)

*فيديو مشاريع هندسية*

جهد مميز ومتعوب عليه شكرا
لكن يعد ان تم التحميل لم اتمكن من مشاهدة الفيديو لانه يطلب كلمة السر فما العمل ؟؟؟


----------



## abo3taya (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور كتييييييييييير


----------



## عبدالرحمن العقلاني (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررين جدااااااااااا


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## حضرموت1 (19 أبريل 2010)

*
موضوع مميز

باااارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (20 أبريل 2010)

ممكن من الاخ صاحب المشاركة الرائعه اي يغير مكان التحميل لان صعوبة بالتحميل من الربد شير


----------



## mbakir88 (20 أبريل 2010)

موضوع خيال مشكور


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (20 أبريل 2010)

ممكن بالفور شيرد رجاااااءا


----------



## الذكي الماهر (26 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور اخي جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## اسير القدر (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر اتمنى منك المزيد من هذه البرامج


----------



## اسير القدر (26 يونيو 2010)

rami abboud قال:


> جهد مميز ومتعوب عليه شكرا
> لكن يعد ان تم التحميل لم اتمكن من مشاهدة الفيديو لانه يطلب كلمة السر فما العمل ؟؟؟



اخي الكريم السيريال موجود وهو Inspired


----------



## engelshaer2010 (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (3 يوليو 2010)

_شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## اشرف الراس (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولكل مجتهد نصيب ونسال الله لك التوفيق والنجاح دائما


----------



## سهيل البابلي (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي على هذا المجهود


----------



## Jamal (3 يوليو 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور جدا يا أخ على الافلام الوثائقية القيمة*​


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد اسامة خ سعيد (5 يوليو 2010)

سبحان الله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ayman hamed (27 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على المشاريع الجميله


----------



## hawkar1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل دبوان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك كل الخييير


----------



## shuaa said (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اسف لحضرتكم بس الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## نزار عمودي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كلش مشكور على هالمندى الجميل .... اتمنى تنطوني موضوع عن الاساسات والاعمدة للجسور المعلقة بصورة تفصيلية واذا كان معاها صور انشائية اكون حيل ممنون ... شكرا


----------



## memo_osos (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فى كل من يحاول ان يعلم العلم فيعلمه


----------



## adilmuradi (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه الافلام الجميله


----------



## eng4islam (18 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## العلم والايمان (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## العلم والايمان (19 أبريل 2011)

برجاء تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Eng. Mohamed Ezzat (25 أبريل 2011)

أحب أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع دا في أولى مشاركاتي هنا

جزاك الله كل خير .. ومنتظر المزيد ..


----------



## نجوى عبيد (25 أبريل 2011)

باااااااااارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## eng_ghanem (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و فيه استفسار بيطلب باسورد لما بفك الملفات...هو ايه الباسورد
وجزاك الله خيرا تانى


----------



## م.بابكر على بابكر (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ونرجوا مدنا بمشاريع اكبر ومن دول مختلفة


----------



## MOSTAFA MOSAD (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*تسلم ايديك*
​


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم​*


----------



## tamerdawood (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده الباسورد


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

_*شكرا يا هندسه*_
:28:​


----------



## سمعان79 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحان من علم الانسان مالم يعلم
مشكور أخي جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## wagih khalid (4 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MOHAMMED ELSAYED (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zicoibnallam (1 يونيو 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## zicoibnallam (1 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع جميل 

مجهود جبار

بس فيه روابط مش شغاله للاسف


----------



## M.mano (15 فبراير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*_
_*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها
اللهم اجعل عليك بكل من اراد بمصر واهلها بسوء*_​


----------



## ناصر عيور (12 مايو 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------

